# Providence Theological Seminary TX to Colo Springs?



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 11, 2006)

There is an essay in the latest number of the WTJ by a prof of historical theology in Providence Theological Seminary, Colo Springs. I see cached web pages of PTS moving from TX to Colo Springs.

Info anyone?

rsc


----------



## Hungus (Dec 12, 2006)

The website is down currently (it was up in October) but they have been approved to issue at least one degree and are supposed to be restarting classes in either january or the fall of 2007 (i think January). Looks like they are going to be on the campus of Front Range Alliance Church which is affilliated with The Christian and Missionary Alliance.


----------



## elnwood (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.ptitx.org/



> Providence Theological Institute, a tax-exempt theological school recently organized in Texas, is in the process of moving from Texas to Colorado Springs. On February 2, 2006 it was approved by the Colorado Commission on Higher Education to function as a seminary under the name of Providence Theological Seminary (PTS). A number of providential reasons for moving have occurred including a greater prospect for students and student employment, the presence of fulltime resident faculty, and State of Colorado statute authority to function as a seminary commencing in 2007. _Periodic web updates will occur as things continue to progress and the move to Colorado is completed._


----------



## Hungus (Dec 14, 2006)

Glad to see their site is back up, it was down 2 days ago, but the proper url for the new school is http://www.ptico.org/ Note the CO as opposed to the TX. However this is the same site that We were able to see in the archives and has not been updated since april. My attempts to contact the church they are apparently charing campuses with has failed as I cannot get anyone to answer the phone.


----------



## elnwood (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmmm. Actually, I think the proper URL is "http://www.ptsco.org/" (Note that they are now Providence Theological Seminary now, not Institute, and the contact page reflects this.


----------



## Hungus (Dec 15, 2006)

Technically I wouldn't call them a seminary until they offer a "proffessional" "theological" degree which will be their MDiv which isn't offered yet. Aside from that, how many URLs do these guys have anyway? At least 3 and none have been updated since april.

PS they are NCT and Premill only.


----------



## elnwood (Dec 15, 2006)

Hungus said:


> Technically I wouldn't call them a seminary until they offer a "proffessional" "theological" degree which will be their MDiv which isn't offered yet. Aside from that, how many URLs do these guys have anyway? At least 3 and none have been updated since april.
> 
> PS they are NCT and Premill only.



Whatever. They train pastors. I'll call them a seminary.

They're NCT, but they're not premillennial. Gary Long wrote a book on eschatology called Context! Evangelical Views on the Millennium Examined. His own view is sort-of disunified (picks and chooses different aspects from dispensationalism and some things from Covenant Theology), but it is very organized.

I highly recommend it, as it is the only book on eschatology I know to treat in detail the more modern eschatology movements, including partial preterist postmillennialism, progressive dispensationalism, and NCT.


----------

